
How to Determine If A Controversial Statement Is Scientifically True - Anon84
http://lifehacker.com/5919830/how-to-determine-if-a-controversial-statement-is-scientifically-true
======
NeutronBoy
Alternatively, turn the statement into a rage comic or image and post to
Reddit. Using this technique you can leverage the spare time of thousands of
bored internet users to find the answers for you.

